# Driving test abu dhabi



## hellboy84 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi,
I am trying to get earlier date of driving test, currently it is 30 sep. I tried using UAE MOI app as well as moi website and both places gives error.

Anyone else able to do it:confused2:


----------

